# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Canard PC Hors-série : Le meilleur du jeu vidéo gratuit

## Ivan Le Fou

C'est la rentrée, et cachez votre joie ! Oui, d'accord, la période qui suit l'été et ses vacances bien méritées ne rend personne euphorique. Mais quand même. Allez donc jouez à un jeu vidéo pour vous remettre d'aplomb, il paraît que c'est fameux comme loisir.
 Pour vous guider dans la jungle dangereuse des jeux gratuits, Canard PC vous propose sa sélection (pas gratuite, elle, parce que faire des économies ça se mérite) des meilleurs Free-to-play.
 On commencera par vous faire un cours de rattrapage sur les MOBA. Qu'est-ce qu'un MOBA ? Est-ce que LoL vous conviendrait mieux que Dota 2, ou l'inverse? Comment démarrer dans ces deux jeux ? Et le truc de Blizzard, là, Heroes of the Storm, ça vaut quoi ? Notre dossier MOBA de 35 pages répondra à toutes ces questions afin de s'assurer que vous perdiez tout savoir-vivre pour les prochaines années.

 Vous aurez aussi droit à un tour d'horizon des meilleurs Free-To-Play du moment. Stratégie, FPS, gestion, MMO : il y en a pour tous les goûts, et attention, que du bon. Il faut savoir que la fosse commune derrière la rédac où sont enterrés tous les jeux pourris est quasiment pleine depuis qu'on s'est mis en tête de séparer les mauvais Free-To-Play de l'élite.
 En prime, vous pourrez lire un dossier sur HearthStone où l'on vous dévoile nos meilleurs decks sans légendaires et les jeux de cartes qui lui font concurrence. 

 Comme nous ne sommes pas non plus totalement consuméristes, on vous proposera aussi de quoi jouer des centaines d'heures sur des jeux que vous possédez déjà, grâce aux mods incontournables pour Minecraft, Skyrim, Fallout et même Mount & Blade: Warband. Et encore, on ne vous parle pas de notre sélection pour Dishonored, Civ' V, Far Cry 3, et ainsi de suite. Soufflez la couche de poussière (virtuelle) sur votre bibliothèque (dématérialisée), vous allez ressortir les grands classiques et les rendre méconnaissables.
 En vente le 25 septembre.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## znokiss

OUah, trop bien, ça a l'air génial. Les mods et..


> Notre dossier MOBA de 35 pages


 ... :tired:

----------


## Anonyme32145

Sortir le journal sur les jeux gratuits le mois où on paye ses impôts ... Bien joué l'équipe marketing de CPC !

----------


## Kamasa

Ah les vicieux !
Mais je viens de payer ma taxe d'habitation et mon tiers prévisionnel, je n'ai pas de quoi me payer un hors-série magazine  ::o:

----------


## Ornithorix

Ceux qui ont un abonnement le recevront?

----------


## Flad

> Ceux qui ont un abonnement le recevront?


C'est un hors-série donc non.

----------


## pipoop

Pfff un hors série sur des Free2Play et c'est même pas un Free2Read

----------


## Crillus

Hiiii des free2play ! A moi les communautés à base de "Gr0N00b va !"

S'ils savaient à quel point ils ont raison.  ::cry:: 

En attendant...



> Software is like sex, it's better when it's free.


  :^_^:

----------


## jaireimy

On peut avoir le même mais sans les parties moba / hearthstone à moitié prix ?  :;):

----------


## Nono

> Pfff un hors série sur des Free2Play et c'est même pas un Free2Read


La couverture est offerte, après c'est des micro paiements de 5 euros par page.

----------


## Koma

Numéro HS, ça signifie bien que c'est en dehors des abos ?

Du coup, c'est un peu dommage de mettre les mods dedans pour les abonnés. Surtout quand vous parlez de mods pour Dishonored, je savais même pas qu'il existait autre chose que des ENB et des tweaks de la difficulté !  ::o:   :Bave: 

Ou alors vous poussez le concept jusqu'au bout, un an de recherche et de suivi, et la prochaine rentrée, vous faites un numéro dédié totalement au modding  :Bave:

----------


## Zebb

J'ai vu, j'ai lu, et je suis un peu déçu par le contenu.

Quand on enlève la partie sur les MOBA (35 pages), celle sur TCG (12 pages) et les jeux flash/ MOD, il reste finalement trop peu de pages pour présenter les F2P des autres genres.

Sans forcément présenter des MMOPRG (qui sont vraiment un genre à part), j'aurais aimé qu'on me présente plus de F2P de Stratégie ou de FPS par exemple.

----------


## Nuke

Idem que mon voisin du dessus...

Très déçu par ce hors-série que j'attendais. On bouffe du Moba à la louche, alors qu'il s'agit déjà de ceux dont on parle le plus sur le web.

La section sur le reste des F2P ne présente finalement que les plus connus, ceux dont seul les gens n'ayant aucun moyen d'accéder à Internet n'auront jamais entendu parler (sérieux, un papier sur Team Fortress 2?).

Alors ok, le but était de parler des meilleurs, donc forcément on tombe sur des jeux connus, mais quand même, vous nous avez habituer à mieux. Pourquoi ne pas se limiter aux meilleurs des derniers mois, afin d'éviter trop de répétitions...?!

Et le modding n'est que survolé, même si ça donne envie d'aller creuser, j'attendais là aussi un article super complet, vu le prix d'un hors série.

Bref, pas de regret d'avoir acheté pour continuer à vous soutenir et en voir d'autre sortir, mais s'il vous plait, CanardPC, ne faites pas de vos hors-série un jeuxvidéo.com-like....

----------


## jeanfifi

La partie sur dishonored vaut le coup?
J'avais envie de l'acheter que pour ça...

----------


## Hachlath

allez on va lire ça  :;):

----------


## Hector Flubeck

question idiote mais des amis m'ont offert l'abo a canard pc pendant 6 mois. Pensez vous que le hors serie est inclut dans cet abo ? ou faut il que j'aille l'acheter en kiosque ?

----------


## Flad

Les hors-séries ne sont pas compris dans les abo.

----------


## Hector Flubeck

merci pour cette info, je file l'acheter de ce pas.

----------


## thaquelle

pareil que certains lecteurs .........
carrément dégouté du HS (hors service ???  :;):  )
je m'attendais a une ou deux pages sur une serie de f2p alléchantes et voila qu'on nous sorts des mobas , des jeux de cartes online .....
surtout que sur vos canard pc habituelle , on voyait les mmorpg a leur sortie avec des explications , bien faite , mais qu'aprés c'était le silence radio ; plus de news . je m'attendais donc de voir justement ou en était ces jeux (rune of magic , neverwinter , aion , etc , etc ) ...
rien , nenni :/
une fois ma frustration passé et de la reflexion , je me suis posé la question :
-les mmorpg f2p sont ils trop nombreux pour en faire une liste concréte, ou est ce parce q'il faut en fin de compte les essayer pour les aimer , les gouts pouvant différés ?

----------

